# Suddenly cannot ssh into my home machine [solved]

## evoweiss

Hi all,

For the past two days I have been unable to ssh into my home computer from work. This is annoying, particularly as I don't recall doing anything in particular that could have caused this. I have the whole keygen thing set up. The symptoms are, quite simply, that issuing ssh [address] leads to nothing happening. No error message, nothing. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Best,

AlexLast edited by evoweiss on Tue Feb 02, 2016 8:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Then try to setup the ssh connection again.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

Has your home public IP address changed?

ssh -v will be more informative.

----------

## evoweiss

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> evoweiss,
> 
> Has your home public IP address changed?
> 
> ssh -v will be more informative.

 

My system uses a dynamic dns server. I use ddclient to keep the server up to date. As far as I can tell, everything is still okay on that front, though I can check some more. An ssh -v gets me the following:

```

OpenSSH_6.6.1, OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014

debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config

debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *

debug1: Connecting to x.x.x [#.#.#.#] port 22.

debug1: connect to address #.#.#.# port 22: Connection timed out

ssh: connect to host x.x.x port 22: Connection timed out

```

I checked port forwarding on my router and that seems to be in order. Again, the weird thing is how it just stopped working. When I get home I'm going to check when the last update of ssh was. Perhaps that broke something.

Best,

Alex

----------

## NeddySeagoon

evoweiss,

Check your sshd logs at home to see if your connection attempts are there.

Timed out means that no response was received.  It will help to know if the attempted connection reached the server.

----------

## Buffoon

You can check if the port is open for outside world: http://www.canyouseeme.org/

----------

## v_andal

Some time ago I got the same problem. It appeared, that dynamic address updating stopped working. So I was trying to connect to wrong IP which had firewall and my connections simply timed-out. Switching to another dyndns provider solved the issue.

----------

## evoweiss

 *v_andal wrote:*   

> Some time ago I got the same problem. It appeared, that dynamic address updating stopped working. So I was trying to connect to wrong IP which had firewall and my connections simply timed-out. Switching to another dyndns provider solved the issue.

 

After checking a bunch of possibilities, I suspect that this is my problem. I'm using ydns.eu and I cannot find any good documentation on how to get ddclient working with it. If anybody has any recommendations or can suggest a better dynamic dns service, I'm all ears.

Best,

Alex

----------

## Mistwolf

Checking ydns.eu site, they have a bash updater script available.  

https://ydns.io/download/

----------

## dmpogo

Could it be relevant that new ssh disabled use of dsa keys by default ?

----------

## v_andal

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> Could it be relevant that new ssh disabled use of dsa keys by default ?

 

Unlikely. In that case the error would be different. Connection time-out usually happens when trying to connect to some port that is protected by firewall. Disabled support for dsa keys results in requested password.

----------

## v_andal

 *evoweiss wrote:*   

> I'm using ydns.eu and I cannot find any good documentation on how to get ddclient working with it. If anybody has any recommendations or can suggest a better dynamic dns service, I'm all ears.
> 
> 

 

Bash script should solve the problem, but usually it is more convenient to have DSL router to take care of dynamic DNS updates. Maybe your router provides support for it. This page https://ydns.io/knowledge-base/updating-domain-with-fritzbox describes the settings for Fritz!Box router, but at the core you just need URL for updating and any other router supporting this method would work.

----------

## evoweiss

Hi all,

Thanks for getting in touch. It did turn out to be the dynamic dns server. The ddclient daemon was not configured properly and my ISP apparently didn't change IP addresses for a long time, so I never noticed until now. Unfortunately, my router doesn't allow me to pick just any dynamic dns server. Let's hope that the bash script, complete with crontab, will do the trick.

Best,

Alex

 *v_andal wrote:*   

>  *evoweiss wrote:*   I'm using ydns.eu and I cannot find any good documentation on how to get ddclient working with it. If anybody has any recommendations or can suggest a better dynamic dns service, I'm all ears.
> 
>  
> 
> Bash script should solve the problem, but usually it is more convenient to have DSL router to take care of dynamic DNS updates. Maybe your router provides support for it. This page https://ydns.io/knowledge-base/updating-domain-with-fritzbox describes the settings for Fritz!Box router, but at the core you just need URL for updating and any other router supporting this method would work.

 

----------

